# Machinist places on vacation?



## Cadillac STS (Mar 20, 2018)

Where are places to visit on vacation, machinery related?  Would be nice to list some places to see, things to do.  Maybe for interesting side trips from the family vacation. 

Museums, Factory tours?

Worldwide.


----------



## Asm109 (Mar 20, 2018)

The antique gas and steam engine museum in Vista California.  3 and 4th weekends of June and October they fire up all the large stationary engines and the vintage steam and gas tractors.  The blacksmith shop is run by an overhead lineshaft driven by a hit and miss gas engine.  Includes a power hammer, lathe and shaper.
http://agsem.com/event-tractor-show.php


----------



## 4ssss (Mar 20, 2018)

Springfield Armory in Springfield, Ma.


----------



## Holescreek (Mar 20, 2018)

Just around the corner from you. The Henry Ford Museum and Greenfield Village.  I try to get up there every couple of years.  Machinery everywhere.


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 20, 2018)

I can highly recommend the Deutsches Museum in Munich--great exhibits on German engineering, science, and technology (and a big ol' exhibit of Deckels). https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/deutsches-museum-in-munich.63956/

Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago is great.

There are a couple local places in northern CA I want to check out.  One is in Santa Rosa--an old sawmill curated (or at least maintained) by our very on Benmychree (John York), and the Knight Foundry in Sutter Creek https://knightfoundry.com/

+1 on the Henry Ford (great cars and furniture, too) and right next door is Greenfield Village.

Williamsburg is on my bucket list.

Old Sturbridge Village is cool, but more for blacksmithing, and water powered mills.


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 21, 2018)

Adam Booth (Abomb79) did a video at Sloss Furnaces near Birmingham, Alabama that looks pretty neat. 



He has a few other travel videos of that part of the country with places that look interesting. Search his youtube site.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 21, 2018)

The Hawaiian Railroad Society, at Ewa, Hawaii,( on Oahu) operates a 36” narrow gauge railroad on  6 miles of track running up the leeward coast toward Waianae.   You can vacation in Hawaii and volunteer there on Tuesday’s, Thursday’s, or Saturday’s, working in the back shops, or putting in some time to restore their collection of original Hawaiian railway equipment - including steam locomotives, WWll US Navy diesel locomotives, and old sugar plantation box cars.


----------



## savarin (Mar 21, 2018)

I just googled for steam museums in various countries and so many popped up that I decided not to post them.
I would think if you know where you want to holiday then google for your interests in those places.
I was going to suggest Wendell Forge, we visited that when we were in WV some years ago but searching for the address I found the original burnt down and the new one seems to be more commercial. It was fascinating talking to and watching all the craftsmen working there.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 21, 2018)

Holescreek said:


> Just around the corner from you. The Henry Ford Museum and Greenfield Village.  I try to get up there every couple of years.  Machinery everywhere.



I've been there many times.  Growing up around Detroit it is a common school day trip.  I used to think Thomas Edison was from Dearborn Michigan because his laboratory and buildings are there but it was Henry Ford who took all those buildings from New Jersey and moved them to Greenfield Village.  Lot of impressive things to see there.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 21, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> I can highly recommend the Deutsches Museum in Munich--great exhibits on German engineering, science, and technology (and a big ol' exhibit of Deckels). https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/deutsches-museum-in-munich.63956/
> 
> Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago is great.
> 
> ...


The steam sawmill is Sturgeon's Mill, Google it and we have a web site with all our run dates posted, our first weekend is April the 28 and 29th.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 21, 2018)

look for areas close to your favorite member's shop--or areas where many member's live close together---we would all like to see other's shops and there definitely are machines in them--probably interesting places around them also---Dave


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.americanprecision.org/ in Windsor, Vermont.


----------

